# Ki Sik Lee



## Chung (Sep 2, 2005)

Any idea where he'll be based and how what sort of program he might be implementing???


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Once again Leighton talks out of his place. There is no official announcement from the NAA yet, and until there is no one in authority making such public statements. way to go, leighton. :thumbs_do


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

I noticed from so many threads, even at the Sagittarius Black Board, that people likes to mock Leighton. Is it because he is a chinese? If so, please don't...


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

Ron. Are you sure you mean Leighton? The post was made by Atyau, not Leighton.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Atayu is NOT Leighton, and that is my mistake. I had just come from several other posts by Leighton and ASSuMED wrongly. 
(And running off at the mouth and talking out of school has nothing to do with a particular race.... )
Ron


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh ok... I just hope every race, Caucasians to black Africans, should be treated equally. But I have really noticed people mocking at Leighton everytime he speaks. Look at Sagi BB forum. Goncola is utterly looking down on non-english speaking people. This is bad... Anyway who will be replacing Lee Ki Sik after he left Australia? Good luck to the US! Hope it will produce more future gold medalists! :thumbs_up


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

TexARC said:


> Once again Leighton talks out of his place. There is no official announcement from the NAA yet, and until there is no one in authority making such public statements. way to go, leighton. :thumbs_do


Thanks for being so nice to me.... :angry:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

As I know it. Lee Ki Sik will not be leaving Australia any time soon. Especially not November. So these rumour need to stop immediatly. :thumbs_do


----------



## Jim McPhail (Jan 8, 2005)

Hoytusa84 said:


> I noticed from so many threads, even at the Sagittarius Black Board, that people likes to mock Leighton. Is it because he is a chinese? If so, please don't...


No, it's because 90% of what he comes out with is utter drivel


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

I believe one thing he comes out with is of pure excellence: His strings


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

Hoytusa84. Goncalo is Portuguese and lives in Lisbon.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

BILL B said:


> Hoytusa84. Goncalo is Portuguese and lives in Lisbon.


Sorry for the off-topic!
Yes thanks alot I know he is a Portugese. Quite turned off by the way he despised non-english speaking Chinese. One was about He Ying shooting out of turn in the Olympics and the fact that she doesn't understand english makes her position as a professional athlete, in his opinion, a mockery to the world. Here's the link: http://sagittarius.student.utwente.nl/bb/viewtopic.php?t=835 

Another one where he sees China as a language junk: http://sagittarius.student.utwente.nl/bb/viewtopic.php?t=1928


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hoytusa84,

If you will notice, you are the only one bringing the issue of race into this discussion. Save it for the talk shows, please.

Leighton does make excellent strings. He also has a history of posting more often than he should about things he knows little about. I think he is quickly learning, but give it a rest, okay.

Let's get back to archery, okay?

John.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*"...new National Coach comes on board later this fall..."?*

From the NAA Website a while ago.
http://www.usarchery.org/index.cfm?id=32389D3B-9C6B-46F0-913B2C6CE7C245A8 

“FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
June 15, 2005 
COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. - USA Archery is proud to announce the selection of Larry Skinner (Moberly, Mo.) to be the short-term archery coach at the Olympic Training Center (OTC) in Chula Vista, Calif. Skinner will serve as the interim training programs coach until the new National Coach comes on board later this fall, at which time Larry will continue as the assistant coach….”

It was a pleasure to watch Larry Skinner do some great tournament coaching at the 2005 World Indoor Championships in Demark. 
Arizonans who took part in archery camps at the Chula Vista OTC late this summer had some nice things to say about Larry.

Its going to be interesting to see where the National Coach takes us, begining this fall if things are still on schedule.
I am particularly interested in seeing the coaching techniques for form and training as well as tournament day mental game coaching.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

I would say that it is mostly due to communication failures.

As for Ki Sik Li, the NAA has neither confirmed nor denied his appointment to head coach, so its all speculation. We'll find out soon enough; late fall is coming soon.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Leighton. Considering Lee Ki Sik has signed a contract for another 4 years with the AIS or until after the Beiging Olympics. I would reconsider even mentioning it as a possibility. Lee Ki Sik has the option of breaking contract under certain circumstances. But I doubt he is planning on it. Obviously he and the Australians have a good repore.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Leighton. Considering Lee Ki Sik has signed a contract for another 4 years with the AIS or until after the Beiging Olympics. I would reconsider even mentioning it as a possibility. Lee Ki Sik has the option of breaking contract under certain circumstances. But I doubt he is planning on it. Obviously he and the Australians have a good repore.


Anything is possible. But I never said he is coming, nor did I say he isn't. I have no opinion on the matter.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

"Hoytusa84]I noticed from so many threads, even at the Sagittarius Black Board, that people likes to mock Leighton. Is it because he is a chinese? If so, please don't..."




Jim McPhail said:


> No, it's because 90% of what he comes out with is utter drivel


Like this?........

"Anything is possible. But I never said he is coming, nor did I say he isn't. I have no opinion on the matter."


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Back to the subject at hand....

If such a rumor is so prevalent on the line, why can't we discuss the ramifications? What's with all the animosity?

Let's put some of the issues on the table even if they are not necessarily a done deal, though I've heard they are.

I think some of the issues here are very important to the rank and file members of the NAA, especially given the amount of money purported.

Just my $0.02 on the matter.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Seattlepop said:


> "Hoytusa84]I noticed from so many threads, even at the Sagittarius Black Board, that people likes to mock Leighton. Is it because he is a chinese? If so, please don't..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*** are you trying to say? MAD put words in my mouth and I had to correct him.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

What exact words did I put in your mouth? There was no malice in my post towards you. Simply a forewarning as to the consideration being made in this thread. If Lee Ki Sik is moving from being Australia's coach to the US head coach. Then that is awfully new to me. The last I read, from good sources was that Mr Lee had signed a multi year contract until after Beiging to coach at the AIS.

If one of your head coaches comes on here and says differently. Then perhaps I might believe that this thread was started on truthful premise, rather then just bologna?


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

I did not pick up any malice in your post MAD, seattle and texarc is a different matter. You addressed your post to me, implying that I said Ki Sik Li might be coming. I said that the NAA has neither confirmed nor denied it, meaning that I don't know.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Good enough, apparently alot don't know. On both sides of the water.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Somewhere, GT is reading this laughing his butt off...

This is exactly the kind of thread that would drive him nuts, and for good reason. One person asked a fairly simple question, and nobody here has a factual answer. Only speculation, and one (thank you for that Bob) press release to help right the ship. 

But does that stop folks from rambling on and dragging things into a race-related off-topic slanderfest? Heck no! Not here on AT... Why would it??? :sad: 

John.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Leighton said:


> I did not pick up any malice in your post MAD, seattle and texarc is a different matter. You addressed your post to me, implying that I said Ki Sik Li might be coming. I said that the NAA has neither confirmed nor denied it, meaning that I don't know.


Leighton, While I could be slightly wrong, I am reasonably certain that I have no malice. I know that when I read your postings I have a weariness, a resigned forbearance, in your prodigious postings, the noise to signal ratio of which is astounding at times. 
You have rarely given me reason to believe that you refrain from posting a response regardless of the content of your messages. You allude to knowledge that I am not certain you have, or that you truly grasp, yet you present your opinions unequivically as TRUTH. As a result at times I seriously doubt you post with realized concern for the welfare of the recipient. I don't dislike you, I am merely weary. I'm sure you are a nice guy, ok? I'm just not sure your mind is in the same place as your intentions.

I mean, just do a search on your name on a given board, and read all the things you have said over time. Note the frakking fequency of your posts, and the paucity of actual content. Weary. That's me.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Somewhere, GT is reading this laughing his butt off...


Hey, that's entertainment!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Somewhere, GT is reading this laughing his butt off...
> 
> This is exactly the kind of thread that would drive him nuts, and for good reason. One person asked a fairly simple question, and nobody here has a factual answer. Only speculation, and one (thank you for that Bob) press release to help right the ship.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I wasn't making any false statements. The factual answer is that Lee Ki Sik has signed a contract with Australia as of November last year if I recall. But has the option to break it as I understand (should a reason or need arise......?). You can take that how you will. 

Only time will tell what route Mr Lee chooses to take. What ever he decides, he brings a great deal of knowlege and talent with him to pass on to new archers. So if the US gets Mr Lee as a new head coach. I count them very lucky.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Good enough, apparently alot don't know. On both sides of the water.


Hehe, I keep hearing all these rumors that I've given up on trying to follow them all. I don't need to know right now and I can wait for the press release.

Although, I really do want to know where the ki sik li rumor started from and why it has so much popularity.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hmmm-lots of speculation/ Me, I have heard from those who know but I won't say because nothing is certain  Listen to Limbwalker. I do note that our young Jedi Leighton seems to have drawn away from the stupid side of the force as of late.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

MAD, never accused you of anything. 

Leighton,

Good advice... wait for the press release. Until then, anything is just speculation from those who don't really know for certain.

John.


----------



## Chung (Sep 2, 2005)

I've heard Ki Sik is making a major announcement about his future with Arhcery Australia later today!!!!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Just heard from a reliable source that Mr Lee is leaving AUS.


----------



## Chung (Sep 2, 2005)

I heard he has announced he leaving at Xmas. Going to US or Korea as coach


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

*Good Disguise, Sport....*



Chung said:


> I heard he has announced he leaving at Xmas. Going to US or Korea as coach


Are you man enough to come out of the closet too?


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Marcus said:


> Just heard from a reliable source that Mr Lee is leaving AUS.


Who is the source.
Newspaper, TV, ect?
Do you have a link?


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

see new thread.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jim C said:


> Hmmm-lots of speculation/ Me, I have heard from those who know but I won't say because nothing is certain  Listen to Limbwalker. I do note that our young Jedi Leighton seems to have drawn away from the stupid side of the force as of late.



AS I SAID-those who knew weren't talking, those who didn't were


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Jim I had correct info. But as I wrote above. His stay in Australia was not a contract written in stone. So I wasn't exactly sure. That is why I never mentioned any names as to where my source was coming from. Anyways, this is a intresting change. I feel it will bring a fresh breath of air to the US archery program :thumbs_up


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Steven Cornell said:


> Who is the source.
> Newspaper, TV, ect?
> Do you have a link?


His athletes


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

*New Coach*

Go to the Texas State Archery Association website and look it up. I am not a member of NAA, so I don't know much about what you are talking about. But I received an email from them this evening naming him as the new NAA Coach. Sorry I didn't read much of the email, and I deleted it so I can't go back and look it up.

Robert


----------



## ScottJ (Feb 19, 2005)

How do his athlete's feel about this? Kind of sudden, and who will fill the vacuum? Australia not offering enough $$$$ Shame for the lads who put their faith in him!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

ScottJ said:


> How do his athlete's feel about this? Kind of sudden, and who will fill the vacuum? Australia not offering enough $$$$ Shame for the lads who put their faith in him!


Oh please.  It's not like this was anything unexpected. Let's give the man the benefit of the doubt, at least. :thumbs_up


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

ScottJ said:


> How do his athlete's feel about this? Kind of sudden, and who will fill the vacuum? Australia not offering enough $$$$ Shame for the lads who put their faith in him!


It was unexpected for the latest kids at the AIS and has hit them hard. However this is a professional sport these days and they will have to get use to having a new coach, nothing they can do about it. 
AA will advertise for a new coach, simple. 

Money isn't the only reason people do things. Mr Lee has his reasons for making this change and I wish him and his wife the best of luck in the US. I'm sad to see him leave as he was doing a great job with one of my students, however I am sure I'll get to pick his brains again in the near future at a major event.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Marcus, Jess will do well. She is a natural. I'm sure she gleened alot of good info with the time she has had with Lee Ki Sik and she still has till December right? Perhaps another Korean coach will come?


----------



## Chris_Aus (Oct 12, 2005)

I hope u guys can realise what a godsend u are gettin in Mr. Lee,
if your archers will be able to adapt to his method of shootin biomechanically correct, low sholulders and draw elbows

i just wonder how ur coaches will adapt as well!!
sterotypically people who have had success in the past can be very reluctant to change


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Leighton you're right all along! :thumbs_up Yeah I am so jealous that Lee KS is going there... Hey I thought the US have a couple of golds in archery? Why not come here where we have not even imagine getting gold at any sport in Olympics before?


----------

